# Flowerhorn Vancouver FishRoom !



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Dear Brothers Sisters. This Is One Of My Flowerhorn FishRoom ! Please Enjoy La !


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow amazing fish!! Excellent job!! MrJackyTang


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Love the fish room! I am totally jealous, it's prob bigger then my apartment. Thanks for sharing this Awesomeness


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much For All The Good Comments Brother Bob !


mrbob said:


> Wow amazing fish!! Excellent job!! MrJackyTang


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Wow. Thanks So Much For All The Good Compliments Bro. U r really making my day so much happier !


Phillyb said:


> Love the fish room! I am totally jealous, it's prob bigger then my apartment. Thanks for sharing this Awesomeness


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm 5" Now !


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

totally awesome. May I know what do you feed your flowerhorn, and how do you keep them (how often do you change the water, PH, hardness...) if you dont mind me asking
Thank you so much.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Amazing FH's! Thanks for sharing the images!


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Another NewStrain Masterpiece !


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow!!!!!!!


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Dear Brother Mello ! Thanks So Much For All Ur Good Comments ! Is That Look Like A Discus With A Big KOK ?


MELLO said:


> Wow!!!!!!!


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much For All Ur Good Comments !


Fish rookie said:


> totally awesome. May I know what do you feed your flowerhorn, and how do you keep them (how often do you change the water, PH, hardness...) if you dont mind me asking
> Thank you so much.


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks So Much For All Ur Good Comments !


Elle said:


> Amazing FH's! Thanks for sharing the images!


----------



## MrJackyTang (Aug 14, 2012)

My New Masterpiece ! How Do U Guys Think About Him ! He Is Only 5" Now !


----------

